# The New SIX13 pictures



## BigJay (Mar 10, 2004)

Alright, here it is... Sorry if the pics are blurry!

Campy record










Shimano Dura-Ace










Campy Centaur










I made photocopies but in black and white... I didn't have a scanner so i took a few quick snaps. The bike will be lunched soon but you have the first preview. I thought i was getting one but they're so expensive! 4000$CAN for a bike with Centaur components and Zonda Wheels! I'm getting the R2000 with Ultegra and Ksyrium SL instead! Oh yeah and each bike is available in the five colors.

The bike look sick!

Enjoy!


----------



## bugleboy (Nov 20, 2001)

*make sure those are U.S. prices*



BigJay said:


> Alright, here it is... Sorry if the pics are blurry!
> 
> Campy record
> 
> ...



Being a cdale dealer I heard that the bikes were going to be quite a bit sheaper than that. Don't quote me, but the Centaur bike I think is going to be under $3000.


----------



## BigJay (Mar 10, 2004)

bugleboy said:


> Being a cdale dealer I heard that the bikes were going to be quite a bit sheaper than that. Don't quote me, but the Centaur bike I think is going to be under $3000.


Those are Canadian Dollars... So the Centaur should be just under 3000$


----------

